

Skype Developer Platform - nozzlegear
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/mt124990.aspx

======
MichaelGG
Looks like the existing APIs, like for Lync (terrible rename to "Skype for
Business" that they secretly shoved out in Windows Update this month -
confusing and pointless).

IIRC, NetMeeting also had some cool APIs, allowing you to easily get access to
data channels and so on.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
> terrible rename to "Skype for Business" that they secretly shoved out in
> Windows Update this month - confusing and pointless

It's not pointless. Having one name for your business and consumer products
makes things simpler.

~~~
kolev
Lync branding was confusing anyway.

~~~
Someone1234
Try working in a shop that does Linq. Link, Linq, and Lync sound exactly the
same when spoken. So sentences like: "let me send you the linq link on lync"
occur.

~~~
pjtr
I frequently hear Linq pronounced "Link... Linqueue?", and Lync as "Link...
Lüngg?"

------
wavee
The web SDK "applies to: Skype for Business 2015" only. This is not an API for
regular Skype accounts.

The Skype for Business allows external communication though, so... it will be
possible to create integrations for regular users, right?

~~~
wavee
Ok, apparently "IM or audio conversations with three or more people" are "not
available with Skype* users" according to [https://suppont.office.com/en-
ca/article/Let-Skype-for-Busin...](https://suppont.office.com/en-
ca/article/Let-Skype-for-Business-Online-users-communicate-with-external-
Skype-for-Business-or-Skype-contacts-b414873a-0059-4cd5-aea1-e5d0857dbc94)

This makes it impossible then.

------
uzyn
This looks like it might greatly alter the landscape of lightly-integratable
team communication tool space that Slack and HipChat are currently dominating.

Great move, Skype and Microsoft!

------
mooreds
Where are the payment hooks? Seems like that'd be useful.

